# Cal



## Sempere

Otra duda.
Que significa: Por fer l'obra de Dèu cal la mà del dimoni. Algun catalan puede decirme que significa cal?
Gracias a todos!


----------



## pernileta

Aunque creo que no tendrias que preguntarlo en este foro, y a pesar de no ser catalana, puedo contestarte. Cal primera equivalencia en castellano "hace falta", en italiano, "c'è bisogno".

Ciao


----------



## Sempere

muchas gracias. Disculpame, pero pensaba que en el foro catalan se hablara solo en catalan e yo no lo se.


----------



## chics

pernileta said:


> * Cal *primera equivalencia en castellano "hace falta", en italiano, "c'è bisogno".


Perfetto! 

Sempere, en el foro de catalán puedes preguntar en la lengua que te sea más cómoda. De hecho, tenemos algunos compis a los que les encantará ayudarte en italiano... mientras que sean cuestiones sobre el catalán ¡claro!


----------



## Sempere

Gracias! Ahora que lo se... es mejor!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Sempere, sarebbe "per fare l'opera di Dìo bisogna la mano del diavolo", più o meno...

Se hai bisogno di altre domande, sarà un piacere darti una mano.

Baci all'Italia


----------



## Sempere

Muchas gracias! Ya que me gusta el espanol y, sobre todo, Barcelona (espero visitarla un dia!) me gustarìa conocer la lengua catalana, almeno lo bàsico!
Hasta luego!


----------



## Cecilio

Tornant al tema inicial d'aquest fil diré que la paraula "cal" és efectivament una forma del verb "caldre", que significa "fer falta" (en castellà: "hacer falta").


----------



## Domtom

_Cal_ significa, sí, _hace falta_ o _es necesario_.

Aprovecho para decir que, desgraciadamente, aún se oyen catalanes decir "és precís" en vez de _és necessari_ o _cal_:

És precís que ens aturem cada cop que veiem un stop. 
(Es necesario/preciso que nos paremos cada vez que veamos un stop )

_Cal / És necessari que ens aturem cada cop que veiem un stop_. 

En catalán,_ és precís_ es correcto sólo para traducir "es preciso", pero en el sentido de "es exacto".

------

_Cal_ significa, sí, _fa falta_ o _és necessari_.

Aprofito per dir que, malauradament, encara sentim catalans que diuen "és precís" en lloc de _és necessari_ o _cal_:

És precís que ens aturem cada cop que veiem un stop. 
(Es necesario/preciso que nos paremos cada vez que veamos un stop )

Cal / És necessari que ens aturem cada cop que veiem un stop. 

En català, _és precís_ és correcte només per a traduir "es preciso", però en el sentit de "es exacto".


----------



## chics

Gràcies, Domtom, per això del precís.


----------



## MarX

Is Valencian "*cal*" synonymic with French "*il faut*"?


----------



## Namarne

Sí, *cal* seria equivalent a *il faut* en francès, però no és pas una variant de català meridional, penso que es fa servir a tot el territori on es parla català. 

Passi-ho bé, 
N


----------



## MarX

Gràcies Namarne!

Tu també passa-ho bé!


----------



## merquiades

Bona vespreda a tothom!  Aprofito d'aquest link per posar les mevas pròpias dubtes sobre l'us de "Cal".  Com ja han dit "cal" es tradueix com "es necesario", "es obligatorio", "es preciso".... e també "hay que"... Pero como puc traduïr l'expressió castallana "tener que"?, dec utilitzar també "cal"...  Us poso un exèmple...  Para aprender el catalán tienes que leer mucho ..  La traducció sería també...  Per a apendre el català cal llègir molt???  o més bé... Per a apendre el català deus llègir molt???  No estic convençut per ninguna d'aqueixes possibilitats perquè per a mí no es exactement lo mateix, no té les mateixes subtilezas... Què direu vosaltres naturalment?  Cal??... Per cert, disculpeu els errores o bestieses qu'escric.  Estic aprenent el català a casa tot sol.


----------



## .Jordi.

_esp. tener que = cat. haver de_

para aprender catalán tienes que leer mucho = per aprendre anglès has de llegir molt
(com veus, jo ometria l'article i també diria _per_ en comptes de _per a_)

Por cierto, en catalán estándar no se usa el pronombre neutro _lo_, entonces lo mateix _el mateix_.


----------



## merquiades

.Jordi. said:


> _esp. tener que = cat. haver de_
> 
> para aprender catalán tienes que leer mucho = per aprendre anglès has de llegir molt
> (com veus, jo ometria l'article i també diria _per_ en comptes de _per a_)


 
  Hola, Jordi.  No havia pensat en "haver de"!!  I es fàcil i elegant.. Moltes gràcies per les correccions.  Es cert que sense l'article sona molt millor la frase, pero jo pensava que tecnicament no estava ben dit, i que en un lenguatge correct es devia posar sempre l'article amb els idiomes.  Però... clar, no es diu mai... Parles el català...  Amb l'article seria estrany... La diferència entre per i per a amb infinitius també tinc dubtes, potser obre altre link... Salut!


----------



## .Jordi.

De res, Merquiades, però tampoc te'n fiïs de mi massa, eh? Que en la meva llengua no tenim articles, 
doncs llavors no sóc una font fiable .
Fins una altra.


----------



## betulina

Hola, Merquiades 

Estic totalment d'acord amb en Jordi. Només hi volia afegir que en aquest exemple que poses també es pot fer servir "cal" sense cap mena de problema: "Per aprendre català cal llegir molt". La diferència entre l'una (amb "cal") i l'altra (amb "has de") és que amb el verb "caldre" resulta més impersonal, més general, en canvi amb "haver de" és més personal, tot i que fer servir la segona persona del singular no vol dir que t'estiguis adreçant a una persona en concret, també pot tenir un sentit general, però és menys evident que amb "caldre".

I una última cosa: en català el verb "deure" no té sentit d'obligació com en castellà o, diria (corregeix-me si m'equivoco), en francès. No el podríem fer servir com una altra manera d'expressar "caldre". "Deure" només té sentit de probabilitat (deixant de banda el significat de "deure una cosa -diners, per exemple- a algú").

Sobre el "per" i "per a", et deixo aquest fil en què se'n va parlar.

Salut!


----------



## merquiades

betulina said:


> Hola, Merquiades
> 
> Estic totalment d'acord amb en Jordi. Només hi volia afegir que en aquest exemple que poses també es pot fer servir &quot;cal&quot; sense cap mena de problema: &quot;Per aprendre català cal llegir molt&quot;. La diferència entre l'una (amb &quot;cal&quot i l'altra (amb &quot;has de&quot és que amb el verb &quot;caldre&quot; resulta més impersonal, més general, en canvi amb &quot;haver de&quot; és més personal, tot i que fer servir la segona persona del singular no vol dir que t'estiguis adreçant a una persona en concret, també pot tenir un sentit general, però és menys evident que amb &quot;caldre&quot;.
> 
> I una última cosa: en català el verb &quot;deure&quot; no té sentit d'obligació com en castellà o, diria (corregeix-me si m'equivoco), en francès. No el podríem fer servir com una altra manera d'expressar &quot;caldre&quot;. &quot;Deure&quot; només té sentit de probabilitat (deixant de banda el significat de &quot;deure una cosa -diners, per exemple- a algú&quot.
> 
> Sobre el &quot;per&quot; i &quot;per a&quot;, et deixo aquest fil en què se'n va parlar.
> 
> Salut!


 
Hola BetulinaGràcies per l'informació.  No sabia que "deure" no podia fer servir per a l'obligació.  En francès, hom diu "deure" per a una obligació no molt forta i també per a la probabilitat...  Je dois y aller...  Haig d'anar-m'hi... Debo irme.. No em sembla tant fort com "falloir"...  Là, il faut vraiment que j'y aille... Cal anar-m'hi ara mateix... Tengo que irme ya.  Corrija'm si no utilizo el verbe correcte.  Gràcies!.....També s'utiliza "devoir" per a la probabilitat.  Il devait être 6h quand il est parti.... Devian ser les 6 hores quan va sortir.... Debían de ser las seis/Serían las seis cuando salió....Fin aviat!


----------



## betulina

Com que no sé prou francès, Merquiades, et responc a això basant-me en el que dius en castellà:



merquiades said:


> Je dois y aller... Haig d'anar-me'n... Debo irme..



Aquí has utilitzat molt bé "haver de". "Deure" no s'hi pot aplicar, i "caldre" és com a l'exemple de sota.



> No em sembla tant fort com "falloir"...  Là, il faut vraiment que j'y aille... Cal anar-m'hi ara mateix... Tengo que irme ya.



"Tengo que irme ya" es traduiria per "Me n'haig d'anar ara mateix", amb "haver de", o també pots fer servir "caldre", com fas, però llavors has de conjugar "anar", com en francès, pel que veig: "cal que me'n vagi ara mateix". A parer meu, se sent més la primera opció.


----------



## ryba

Hola, una pregunta.

Em podeu dir fins a quin punt és habitual l'ús pronominal del verb _caldre_ en català i quin seria el registre?

Es tracta de frases com aquestes (que són en occità però recordo haver-ne vist algún exemple d'aquest ús en català):

[Etimologia de "caldre"]


ryba said:


> Hola,
> 
> S'utilitza en la llengua d'oc de la mateixa manera que en català i, a més a més, pronominalitzat, és la forma més habitual d'expressar la idea d'HAVER DE català,
> p. ex. (occità llenguadocià, on l'infinitiu és _caler_): _nos cal defendre l'occitan pertot dins la vida_.





CapnPrep said:


> En occitan s'emplega totjorn al singular (coma _falloir_ en francés) : _Nos cal dotze personas de mai_. La forma _calon_ eisistís pas (mas la podriam atrobar).



Moltes gràcies.
Ah, i si em podeu corregir els errors, per favor...


----------



## avellanainphilly

ryba said:


> Hola, una pregunta.
> 
> Em podeu dir fins a quin punt és habitual l'ús pronominal del verb _caldre_ en català i quin seria el registre?
> Diria que és un ús lleugerament formal, però no estrany... A veure què n'opinen els altres companys.
> 
> Es tracta de frases com aquestes (que són en occità però recordo haver-ne* vist algún exemple d'aquest ús en català):
> 
> [Etimologia de "caldre"]
> 
> 
> Moltes gràcies.
> Ah, i si em podeu corregir els errors, per favor...


Gairebé perfecte! 
*Tens tots els complements a la frase i per tant, no necessites el pronom. Si fessis alguna dislocació sí que el necessitaries: "n'he vist algun, d'exemple en català".


----------



## ryba

avellanainphilly said:


> Diria que és un ús lleugerament formal, però no estrany... A veure què n'opinen els altres companys.


Moltes gràcies, avellanainphilly (i gràcies per l'ajut amb els pronoms febles)!


.Jordi. said:


> Por cierto, en catalán estándar no se usa el pronombre neutro _lo_, entonces lo mateix _el mateix_.


Bé, efectivament, però en realitat no hauria de ser així..


----------

